# big 'real-world' review of Canon 5DSR, Nikon D810 Sony A7Rii



## Aglet (Nov 4, 2015)

I've seen a few comparisons done between these bodies but for those of you who prefer the inconsistencies of real-world comparison shooting to lab data here's a bonanza of studio and outdoor test shots using some of the best glass available. (in progress)

http://www.mobile01.com/newsdetail.php?id=17551


----------

